# Docking question



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

I have always had rescue dogs so docking was never an issue. I never really had any choice and most of the dock jobs I saw were horrible and I honestly began seeing it as a cruel thing to do...but that being said looking on here since Ive gotten Chevy I am beginning to rethink it. 
I was wondering what the background is on it and if I should consider it with Chevy...and ideas? some of the dogs look so good and she has such a nice head I would love to know if its really as bad as I have thought it was and if there is any reason other than appearance to do it. thanks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

riotgrrrl said:


> I have always had rescue dogs so docking was never an issue. I never really had any choice and most of the dock jobs I saw were horrible and I honestly began seeing it as a cruel thing to do...but that being said looking on here since Ive gotten Chevy I am beginning to rethink it.
> I was wondering what the background is on it and if I should consider it with Chevy...and ideas? some of the dogs look so good and she has such a nice head I would love to know if its really as bad as I have thought it was and if there is any reason other than appearance to do it. thanks


Are you asking about ear cropping?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tails get docked, ears get cropped


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

redog said:


> Tails get docked, ears get cropped


talking to me? I know ears get cropped and tails docked... wasn't sure what the OP meant because he/she referred to the head of the dog.

BTW I looked at your website for rescues and I was wondering if you guys have signed up with ebay as a non profit... they have sellers who will donate a portion of their income to good causes... I'm asking because I occationally sell on there.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you mean CROPPING. Ears get cropped which is allowed with the APBT/AmBully..tails get docked which is NOT allowed and is a disqualification in the ring.

I prefer a crop look personally, I like the way it can bring out the head when done right and I think it improves the overall look of the dog. Again IF IT IS DONE RIGHT. Crops are a LOT of work...it at best, a month of healing and taping to get them to stand correct..at worst I have seen it take up to six months.

Call around to your vets and see who does and what they charge. Also do NOT be afraid to ask as many questions as you can think off and ask to see a portfolio of their works (before and afters)

Hint: Bell crops will stand sooner and easier than a no bell crop
This is a crop chart and IF You decide to do it you would also want to take a picture of an actual dog with a crop you like.









-Sometimes there is a medical reason for cropping, if the dog gets hemotomas (sp) in their ear they will often crop them, I have heard it makes the ear healthier and less prone to ear infections since the flap is not there to hold in moisture and its open to remain dry. However they do require cleaning more often with a crop since the flap is not there to block dust and dirt from getting in.


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

i meant ears...crop. see i told you i know nothing about all the ins and outs of showing, breeding etc. i just know i love them and they are gorgeous. thank you for the info...im still not sure if i want to have it done...doesnt have to be done by a certain age?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

riotgrrrl said:


> i meant ears...crop. see i told you i know nothing about all the ins and outs of showing, breeding etc. i just know i love them and they are gorgeous. thank you for the info...im still not sure if i want to have it done...doesnt have to be done by a certain age?


it depends on which vet you use... most like to do them no later than 4 months of age. some vets are specific about which age they want to crop. It's alot more of a hastle than it's worth if you're not completely sold on the idea. They're sent home with at LEAST two different medications (pain killer and antibiotics) it's pretty pricey too... I paid around 200 but i've seen people pay almost 500. I would reccomend shopping your area by referals... get to know your bully community and ask the owners of dogs that you like the crop job where they got it done. A quality job is WORTH the extra time and effort.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*ok*

on the same note of cropping
which style is better? and how long is normal for it to heal?
whats the diff with the long and short crop?
ive seen danes with the long crop. does the long make their heads look smaller or bigger? i love the show crop i think.......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

purplestars21 said:


> on the same note of cropping
> which style is better? and how long is normal for it to heal?
> whats the diff with the long and short crop?
> ive seen danes with the long crop. does the long make their heads look smaller or bigger? i love the show crop i think.......


The style is completely up to you... I just looked at the shape of each dogs head and picked the crops that I liked best. I have one with a show crop and the other with the battle crop. Post some pictures of your baby so we can get an idea!

healing process= 1 month
training process= maybe instantly or may take up to four months of wrapping to stand correctly. It depends on how stuborn your dogs ears are! lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Shorter crops will take less time to heal and less time to stand generally, but it is just up to personal taste. I would look around at dogs that look similar to your pup with crops and just find a picture of what you like.

Like Neela said it can be very expensive. I paid $200 for each of my pups, but it goes up to $600 around here, plus if there are any complications it can get VERY expensive. I am not trying to scare you out of doing it I just want you to be prepared for what you *may* be in for.

The long crop is too long for the apbt in my opinion. I would go show crop or shorter personally, Also the purpose of the crop is not necissarily to make the head look "bigger" but to make it look more defined.

Definatly post some pics of your pup!


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*pics*

would if i could but i dont even have it yet and no camera to take a picture
shes a bluenose dual registered female and only 1 1/2 weeks old
im just trying to figure out what i will do when i get her home and get all the info i need to make a informed decision. as soon as she is home i will be posting MILLLION PICS shes way to cute


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

NEELA said:


> it depends on which vet you use... most like to do them no later than 4 months of age. some vets are specific about which age they want to crop. It's alot more of a hastle than it's worth if you're not completely sold on the idea. They're sent home with at LEAST two different medications (pain killer and antibiotics) it's pretty pricey too... I paid around 200 but i've seen people pay almost 500. I would reccomend shopping your area by referals... get to know your bully community and ask the owners of dogs that you like the crop job where they got it done. A quality job is WORTH the extra time and effort.


there is no way that i am going to ask around in my community to find anything as most of the people i have seen with bully breeds in my area shouldnt own a pet rock let alone a companion animal...they are all people who own dogs as a status thing...you know look at me, im tough cause my dog is. 
if there is no reason to do it i probly wont...i really like the way her ears sit right now. i had a momentary inability to make a choice.
thanks for all the info.its good to have for the future...who knows what i may do with other dogs in the future...i really need to get some pictures of her up here but i can only take pics with my phone right now. i cant find my camera...and sadly i am technologically challenged


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

riotgrrrl said:


> there is no way that i am going to ask around in my community to find anything as most of the people i have seen with bully breeds in my area shouldnt own a pet rock let alone a companion animal...they are all people who own dogs as a status thing...you know look at me, im tough cause my dog is.
> if there is no reason to do it i probly wont...i really like the way her ears sit right now. i had a momentary inability to make a choice.
> thanks for all the info.its good to have for the future...who knows what i may do with other dogs in the future...i really need to get some pictures of her up here but i can only take pics with my phone right now. i cant find my camera...and sadly i am technologically challenged


just becuase they own the dogs for status doesnt mean they wont have a good crop job. lol... if u see a dogs ears that u like ask the person where they got them done and if u could snap a pic. u can also take pics from people on here (if u ask i sure)

i wanted to post this up since alot of people dont understand what the bell/ no bell does for the crop.

BBB likes the bell on her crops (BBB i hope u dont mind lol, and this is the best pic i could find of little dude) keep in mind, his ears are healing so they arent standin to their potentiel









i prefer no bell









it did take some work to get kenyas ears to stand but that all goes along with the crop u chose. 

also, is ur dog more ambully, or apbt? i think shorter crops look better on bully dogs..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Ears are done between 12 weeks and about 6 months depending on the cut, and the Dr.
I have seen and helped in a few crops and would say any older than 4 months and the pups bleed more; also the ears are thicker the older they get so the procedure may hurt more the day after.


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

i think she is gonna be more bully...she is only 7 weeks old and all i know about her is she is out of watchdog and chaos lines...i know she has a huge thick jaw and head


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

keep a look out for shows or fun events in your area to get good references. I would never go to have the procedure done without them.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

A crop for a pit bull should be short but if the dog is bully you may want a cut like a Cane Corso.


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

i had a presa that i loved the crop job on but he came to me that way as did one of our old pits but both came from the shelter i was working at...i didnt realize i had so long to make a choice. i though t it had to be done here pretty soon...i didnt think i had time to get anything looked into. i need to figure out how to get her pictures up so everyone can get a good look at her...the only pictures i have are on my cell phone


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

id like to see your baby. it took me for ever to pick a crop for trane. i didnt end up taking pics with me to have it done. i am fortunate my vet understood what i wanted and i new she would do a great job. we did go over pics before the surgery date. make sure you ask your vet to see pics of the crops they have done befor you let them do yours. jmo.


----------



## Bigspice (Jan 1, 2009)

To Sampson's Dad! Can you recommend someone to do ear cropping? I thought that it could only be done to pups in the first month. I live in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't lived in Brooklyn in years.
I could only recommend Dr's in CT or RI.
My wife is one of them.
I would suggest you ask your breeder or 
you could contact a friend of mine in Long Island.
Send me a PM and I will send you his contact info.

angel


----------

